# password and username of the router



## maggiemhanna

i have a thomson TG585 v7 router i tried logging into the address 192.168.1.254 but they ask for a username and password i tried admin and admin or admin and blank they didnt work how am i suppose to know the username and password, are they written on the router? if yes which numbers are they?


----------



## Wand3r3r

If you don’t change the username in step 9, it’ll be
set to: Administrator (note the uppercase A).
The password will be the serial number of your
router. You’ll find the serial number on the bottom
of the router, it looks like this:
CP123456789 (12)
Ignore the part in brackets, the part you need is:
CP123456789 - note the uppercase CP.

from here
https://www.plus.net/support/hardware/thomson585web.pdf

If this doesn't work then you need to set it back to factory defaults. There should be a reset hole somewhere you stick a straighted paper clip into.


----------



## raktim

i have tried with every possible things. I think system administrator may have disabled the physical reset button of the Thomson Gateway. In this case, a hardware reset to defaults is not working. Now what i have to do??? Any idea please.....


----------



## sobeit

if the system administrator disabled it, then you need to ask the administrator for help, since they have the necessary passwords and usernames to access it.


----------



## Wrench97

Since it's not your router, you need to contact the System Admin for help.

Thread closed.


----------

